# Daddy's away



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mummy's got a G&T and Rosie's been allowed to let rip with a cardboard box! Good times!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh what fun! The scene looks familiar - when Maisie was a puppy she had a mad half hour at about 7 in the evening and went on a shredding newspaper rampage!!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha, yup, I can relate. Even though I know I will have to clean it up afterward, it is worth the break at the time.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank goodness other people have the same scenario in their homes as in mine. It is sometimes easieer to sit back with your G and T for a while. And what fun for Rosie


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I love it! I find little piles of shredded tissue and let her rip up the lu roll tubes - such little things give these highly intelligent cockerpoos so much fun!!!! xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I've given up having a bin under my workbench, and when I take Dylan to our office (where I work occasionally) he immediately empties the bin and shreds all the paper across the floor. Poor hubbie has to clean up after we're gone


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Ha!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yup! Familiar scenario.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHA yah here too, she loves all of that stuff too!


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just this morning Bella snuck a kleenex out of the garbage! It's still sitting in shreds on the diningroom floor. It'll probably sit there until I clean it up tongiht!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I had to tidy up before I went to bed last night - my husband is home today and he is a bit OCD! I like to protect him from the true scale of my untidyness.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

You all seem so fine with your dogs shredding stuff lol. I admit to being a more strict mom in that regard them you guys are, my crew can't rip or shed anything. I think I entertain them enough for them to behave.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Its not always a case of letting them shred things - often it happens behind my back. I walk into a room and find a little pile of shredded tissue that she's removed from a bin or something!

Its a bit like having teenagers - I discover that mess hasn't been cleared away after they have gone off to school - very frustrating!!

Well done for keeping your two so well entertained.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Its OK. Just call me a lazy so and so, but Enneirda - you are young and I am old and have a million other things going on. If Teddy entertains himself with the odd tissue (or toothbrush, as long as it is not mine - serves them right,whoever left it lying around lol) I freely admit that I am happy to be relieved of the entertaining at times and just put my feet up with that G and T! I deserve it. I do have the teensiest bit of guilt, mind you - but I do it anyway


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Its not always a case of letting them shred things - often it happens behind my back. I walk into a room and find a little pile of shredded tissue that she's removed from a bin or something!
> 
> Its a bit like having teenagers - I discover that mess hasn't been cleared away after they have gone off to school - very frustrating!!
> 
> Well done for keeping your two so well entertained.


I haven't got my dog yet ............ do you mean to tell me i'm going to have yet another teenager around the house  At least the dog won't leave a pile of pants & socks in the corner of their room - until they walk to the bathroom!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

jools said:


> At least the dog won't leave a pile of pants & socks in the corner of their room - until they walk to the bathroom!!


You wanna bet?
You will find socks EVERYWHERE - not just in a corner of the room, but scattered around every room in the house. Cockapoos have a major sock fetish :laugh:


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

What even smelly ones .......... ughh gross :ugh:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

ESPECIALLY smelly ones. What's gross to you is heaven to a cockapoo


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> ESPECIALLY smelly ones. What's gross to you is heaven to a cockapoo


My 15 year old takes off his socks when he gets home from school and leaves them all over the house...drives me crazy...they are damp and stinky because he walks home through the snow and puddles in just his running shoes. Chloe seems to rather enjoy chewing on them.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha. Toothbrushes, hairbrushes, knickers (gussets are especially attractive). I do tell my family to tidy things away but it doesn't happen really. I thought that losing some of their best undies would be an incentive, but ah well, teenagers will be teenagers, both human and canine ones. Puppies tend to be cuter than humans, mind you, and get away with a lot more.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ha ha. What is it about teenage boys and leaving their socks where they drop?

At least dogs don't leave wet towels on beds and forget to put their plates in the dishwasher.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh i'm so pleased its not just my house ........... the wet towel thing is especially annoying!!!!! Teenagers don't you just love em


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry, I'm veering even further off topic, but in terms of one-upmanship in the wet towel topic, no-one will beat me: When my daughter was on holiday one year I decided to makeover her room. Within the mess on the floor I eventually counted 26 towels!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

My goodness, I'm amazed you have that many towels. We only posess about 8 and a couple of tatty dog ones. But I do like to have a clear out and get rid of un-used stuff.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sue - Thanks.  Though I think I'm blessed in that requard or something, my guys never bug trash cans. I might be right along with you if my crew liked trash, I often forget how common trash raiding is because my kids never do it.

Tressa - I wouldn't dream of calling you lazy! Just a bit looser in discipline is all.  I agree with you on the toothbrush though, if someone leaves it on the floor or near enough to be grabbed, they deserve to have to buy another lol. I think I'd almost allow that one!



> I haven't got my dog yet ............ do you mean to tell me i'm going to have yet another teenager around the house


Yes, sadly. They don't have a stage called 'the teenager (or bratty) stage' for nothing you know! 

Helen - your daughter might just have a towel obsession lol.


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

haha, this thread was fun to read. 
i don't have teens, my boys are 3 and 7... so the things that are getting sneak chewed are army men, and legos.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I quite enjoy telling my teenage daughter that her knickers are outside on the lawn ... thanks to the dogs ... does nt stop them being thrown on the floor though. My daughters a slob which annoys my ocd hubbie (like your Louise will come home from work and get the hoover out... so no point me doing it if he's still going to anyway !! ) He cant get his head round cosmetics without lids on, clean and dirty clothes on the floor, tissues, carrier bags, gym kits, glasses, plates etc and falls straight into the dad roll you can almost hear her rolling her eyes.... dogs a doddle x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Yeh I quite enjoy telling my teenage daughter that her knickers are outside on the lawn ...


Lol ....................you never know it might cure my son when he finds his jack wills pants that he spent his hard earned money on end up in the pond!!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm so pleased so many of you are secret sobs like me! 

Ennierda - I actually really aspire to your levels of self-control, but unfortunately my efforts to overcome my natural laziness get cast aside whenever my husband is away because I take great delight in secretly doing all the things that would give him a coronary if they happened when he was at home. Little things please little minds!


----------

